# Fruit Jar Displays



## Ohiosulator (Mar 6, 2013)

Thought I would share some of our window fruit jar displays. Nothing super good, just colorful and neat.

















 Thanks!


----------



## botlguy (Mar 6, 2013)

Nice ! That blue LIGHTNING really stands out.


----------



## Ohiosulator (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks!

 The story on that lightning is I found it at an antique show here in ohio a few years back. It was sitting on a table and a jar collector walked up to me and said youll never find the lid so its basically not worth the 100 price tag. I bought it anyways because the color enthralled me.
 Later that day on ebay there was a cornflower lightning lid BIN 20 dollars, and turns out it was a perfect match, so it all worked out haha.


----------



## deenodean (Mar 6, 2013)

I love em' all !! Excellent display! U get the true color of those jars in sunlite. Great deal on the Cornflower Lightning !! Thx for showing.


----------



## georgeoj (Mar 6, 2013)

Great displays and jars! You just can not beat the look of nice jars in a window with sunlight shining thru them. Thank for the pics.
 George


----------



## bubbas dad (Mar 6, 2013)

very nice collection and display. my interest is mostly soda bottles but i hope to add a nice amber fruit jar to my collection one day.


----------



## AMChandler (Mar 7, 2013)

Very pretty! Love the purple and the green!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Mar 9, 2013)

+++ great color runs and ohhh the whittle.


----------



## coreya (Mar 9, 2013)

Ohiosulator, Man if thats "nothing super good" I'd love to see a good collection!!! Great collection there [][][][]


----------



## zecritr (Mar 9, 2013)

have to agree with coreya[sm=thumbup.gif][sm=thumbup1.gif][sm=thumbup1.gif][sm=thumbup1.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


----------

